# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  Windows 8 C++ code for accessing REST api from salesforce chatter

## prafulbhoyar

Hi

please find below my blog that talks about how to access SFDC chatter api in windows 8 C++ code.

http://mobilitytrendspraful.blogspot.com/


thanks
Praful

----------


## Marc G

You should also take a look at the Casablanca project: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/devlabs/casablanca.aspx



> Heres what you get with Casablanca:
> Support for accessing REST services from native code on Windows Vista, Windows 7, and Windows 8 by providing asynchronous C++ bindings to HTTP, JSON, and URIsA Visual Studio extension SDK to help you write C++ HTTP client side code in your Windows 8 App Store style appSupport for writing native-code REST for Azure, including Visual Studio integrationConvenient libraries for accessing Azure blob, table, and queue storage from native clients as a first class Platform-as-a-Service (PaaS) featureA consistent and powerful model for composing asynchronous operations based on C++ 11 featuresA C++ implementation of the Erlang actor-based programming modelA set of samples and documentation

----------


## NickJohnson

Its nice to read a good, intellectual article.......

----------

